# G'day From Victoria, Australia



## coomby (Mar 9, 2014)

G'day All,

I'm an Entered Apprentice from Victoria Australia, initiated on November 19th, 2013 at Euroa-Vega Lodge #185 

Been a part of the site for a while now and though I'd better say hi!


----------



## goomba (Mar 9, 2014)

Welcome to the site brother.


----------



## dano2880 (Mar 10, 2014)

Hello from canada

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## widows son (Mar 10, 2014)

Welcome from Ontario Canada. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Bro Darren (Mar 10, 2014)

Welcome brother, it's nice to see another local VIC brother. I myself was initiated a few days after yourself. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Tx4ever (Mar 10, 2014)

Good day to you from Victoria Texas


----------



## Mike Martin (Mar 11, 2014)

Hello


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Mar 15, 2014)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## KSigMason (Mar 15, 2014)

Welcome aboard. I hope you enjoy the rest of your journey in Masonry.


----------



## coomby (Apr 6, 2014)

Thanks brothers. My journey has only recently started, and it has been an amazing experience so far.

Bro. Darren, next time I'm in that neck of the woods I might have to drop in. 



Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## slave to the cause (Apr 11, 2014)

May I ask you contact me in hope I can buy you lunch and have a discussion my number is 0497623647 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## coomby (Apr 16, 2014)

Hi slave to the cause.

Thanks for your offer. I'm actually a good 6-7 hours drive from Sydney.


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## slave to the cause (Apr 16, 2014)

Wish you well on ur journey brother


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## bighap (Apr 19, 2014)

Greetings brother from NJ


----------



## sjwb (May 9, 2014)

Welcome from Adelaide, Brother!


Steve


----------



## coomby (May 10, 2014)

Thank you bighap and Sjwb. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Bloke (Nov 6, 2015)

Howdi from Collingwood Melbourne


----------



## coomby (Nov 6, 2015)

Thanks Bloke


----------

